

Gorgeous Blonde (Who's Not DHH) Takes Over Official Rails Sites - helium
http://www.railsinside.com/news/427-gorgeous-blonde-whos-not-dhh-takes-over-official-ruby-on-rails-site.html

======
teilo
And people wonder why Rails has a juvenile reputation. Sorry, but this is just
inexcusable.

~~~
jackowayed
It sounds like it's the registrar's fault. But yeah, when it happened once, he
definitely should have gotten the hell away from that registrar.

"@qmx Domain registrar fuckup. Domain is paid, but they still let it lapse
with their reseller. My bad for not moving it last yr."
<http://twitter.com/qmx/status/12537976791>

------
jgranby
The most interesting part for me was the link to the stock photo of the girl
on all the expired domains. I wonder if she knows that her photo is
everywhere.

~~~
petercooper
If this is true, then yes:

[http://yousuckatwebsites.com/web-trends/the-most-infamous-
gi...](http://yousuckatwebsites.com/web-trends/the-most-infamous-girl-in-the-
history-of-the-internet#comment-135)

That's a comment from the supposed photographer who claims the girl is his
sister.

~~~
jgranby
It seems to be. He has more photos of her on his blog, too:
<http://stellerphoto.com/blog/archives/207>

And revenues of $200 million for the company who puts the pages up!
<http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jul/16/business/fi-demand16>

------
slackerIII
As a University of Texas graduate, I always smile when I see the tower when I
mistype a domain.

